
Why I Left My Big Fancy Tech Job and Wrote a Book - tzhenghao
https://link.medium.com/v2Dmi8CdoR
======
gamechangr
I've read this article three times now on HN and it's not yet had much
response....

Is it the blatant self promotion? It does touch on a few real points though,
that one would expect would strike a cord.

> You can’t buy up a big bookstore and then a big diaper store and a big pet
> supply store and, finally, a big grocery store, national newspaper, and
> rocket ship and then act surprised when people start wondering if maybe
> you’re a bit too powerful."

I've been thinking about this specifically. How long until there is government
interference?

